# Why small eyes are ideal



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

Most people’s iris’s are around the same size so It can be used as a landmark to compare the overall size of the skull, especially the splanocranium.

There is some variety of sizes and I will demonstrate why smaller eyes are ideal. But first some facts.

Acoording to sciencefocus.com,
“The *eyes* are also about a third of their final *size* at birth, but they grow faster and at six months are already two-thirds of their adult *size*.”

And from healthline.com,
“Babies are born with eyes about 16.5 millimeters in length. People’s eyes stop growing in length by the age of 20 or 21, when they reach about 24 millimeters.“
”The eyes continue to grow and undergo an extra growth spurt during puberty. A person’s eyes will reach their adult size by the time they reach age 19”

From reviewofcontactlenses.com
The *average* horizontal visible *iris diameter* (HVID) is 11.6mm to 12.0mm, but only 50% of patients fall within this range. This means that the other half of the patient population is wearing contact lenses that do not fit well and are either too large or too small for a patient's eye

Look at the size of the iris compare to the rest of this newborn baby’s face. Also hooded mogger.






Now look at some giant cretaures iris‘s compared to the rest of their face.


Here’s the important question. Why do woman prefer small eyes rather than big eyes? They don’t care about the actual eyeball size, but instead the relationship between that and the rest of the face. Small eyes mean, deep set eye, a forward grown face, a wide and tall face(splanocranium) WHICH SUGGESTS a large height, sexual maturity, and good development all of which are things woman crave. It’s not just woman too, men will see you as less of a pushover, a role model, and will respect you more.

So how can you tell if you have deep set eyes or not? It is difficult to measure exactly as the eyes can be seen from many angles, but usually you can get a feel for it. One easy test is to turn towards your 3/4 just until your nasal bridge blocks one of your eyes and see if your face sticks out or your eye.

These guys have non deep set(“big eyes”)








While these guys have deep set(“small eyes”)








Another test but this time from the front could be to take a photo of your face straight on and divide the surface area of your face from the surface area of your iris. I’m not sure how to do this but I’m sure some of you could figure this out as well as the ideal ratios

Bad ratio





Good ratio


----------



## Newkid (Feb 14, 2021)

Who is on the first pic of creatures?


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

Newkid said:


> Who is on the first pic of creatures?


The “colossal“ titan from the anime Attack On Titan


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 14, 2021)

hunter eyes bro looks super alert to enviroment, wide rounded eyes looks unaware. Also the examples you used for deep set eyes are actually quite wide despite being narrow


----------



## fras (Feb 14, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> hunter eyes bro looks super alert to enviroment, wide rounded eyes looks unaware. Also the examples you used for deep set eyes are actually quite wide despite being narrow



Basically Adriana Lima's eye area mogs the whole earth


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 14, 2021)

fras said:


> Basically Adriana Lima's eye area mogs the whole earth


yes because i have shinning clear blue eyes that are inherently feminine


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 14, 2021)

Kratos is very tall but not a giant


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> newborn baby’s face. Also hooded mogger.


Wait the are baby's born wihout hair?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 14, 2021)

keep crying for him


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Look at the size of the iris compare to the rest of this newborn baby’s face. Also hooded mogger.
> View attachment 985674


Hooded MOGGER?

That kid is sickening to look at 
He needs to be on Retin A+ dermarolling before its too late


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 14, 2021)

This guy doesn't look like he has small eyes. In fact they actually look quite high pfl. When I think of small eyes I think of something like this-


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 14, 2021)

But yeah usually "big" eyes will have bad under eye support which is not ideal. You want good width without height for eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Feb 14, 2021)

Newkid said:


> Who is on the first pic of creatures?



Are you talking about the colossal titan?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Feb 14, 2021)

small pfl cope
big eyes in relation to skull look more threatening and hunterlike (coming from someone with small eyes in relation to skull)


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> small pfl cope
> big eyes in relation to skull look more threatening and hunterlike (coming from someone with small eyes in relation to skull)


Are you a woman?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Feb 14, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Are you a woman?


i wish, life on tutorial mode would be great


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i wish, life on tutorial mode would be great


Just curious you seemed to know what they would be attracted to better than surveys of women.

True to some extent ngl tho.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 14, 2021)

Dope said:


> But yeah usually "big" eyes will have bad under eye support which is not ideal. You want good width without height for eyes.


Small long eyes with good under eye support = ideal?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Feb 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> small pfl cope
> big eyes in relation to skull look more threatening and hunterlike (coming from someone with small eyes in relation to skull)


Yeah I wish I had Eriksen 99th percentile PFL


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 14, 2021)

No shit


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 14, 2021)

Armored titan mogs colossal facially to wall sina


----------



## _Alessandr97ACC_ (Feb 14, 2021)

Agreed.
I once saw a good-looking guy from a distance but I couldn't see his eyes because I was indeed too far. 

When I got closer to him, his eyes were completely round and big and they made him look like a shy beta guy with low testosterone.

I understand sometimes you can't tell a person's personality by their looks ( even though sometimes you can ) but a guy with big eyes just looks like an innocent puppy to me and women will judge him by that.. I would've rated that guy an 8/10 if he had narrow eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Small long eyes with good under eye support = ideal?


basically yeah
PFL is kind of overrated though


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> View attachment 986228
> 
> Armored titan mogs colossal facially to wall sina


Mogged by pure titan


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Mogged by pure titan
> View attachment 986599


low t prettyboy while armored would rape him


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> low t prettyboy while armored would rape him


Cope, girls would line up to be eaten by him


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

Demonstrator said:


> No shit


Many people still cope by saying small eyes are ideal


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Cope, girls would line up to be eaten by him


its about being high t


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dope said:


> View attachment 986173
> 
> This guy doesn't look like he has small eyes. In fact they actually look quite high pfl. When I think of small eyes I think of something like this-
> View attachment 986177


From the front yes, look at his 3/4 however, looks just like the models above


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> its about being high t


Depends what your goal is, most male models aren’t extremely high t but still slay. Compared to your ideal high t guys.


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 14, 2021)

ideal


----------



## SpanishSlayer (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Most people’s iris’s are around the same size so It can be used as a landmark to compare the overall size of the skull, especially the splanocranium.
> 
> There is some variety of sizes and I will demonstrate why smaller eyes are ideal. But first some facts.
> 
> ...



High iq post


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Depends what your goal is, most male models aren’t extremely high t but still slay. Compared to your ideal high t guys.
> View attachment 986630
> View attachment 986631
> View attachment 986632


Idgaf about some slay count being a beast is the best what you can have in life


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> Idgaf about some slay count being a beast is the best what you can have in life


You say that as a coping mechanism for your brick body and 4.5 psl face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> From the front yes, look at his 3/4 however, looks just like the models above
> View attachment 986629


Lol. That's because his orbitals are deep set.


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dope said:


> Lol. That's because his orbitals are deep set.


His orbitals aren’t deep set. His EYES are


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 14, 2021)

22Bones said:


> His orbitals aren’t deep set. His EYES are


scemantics me


----------



## FacialAesthetics (Feb 14, 2021)

IDEAL small eyes


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 14, 2021)

big eyes are just bad in general lol. Even on girls to an extent, but they obviously can get away with more


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dope said:


> scemantics me


Small eyes are ideal and that is a fact. I find it funny that many people here still cope with their horrendous eye sockets. It’s probably because the majority of people here are ethnics with inferior bone structure so they cope, just accept your genetic curse and move on.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 986709
> ideal


fuckkk


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 17, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Most people’s iris’s are around the same size so It can be used as a landmark to compare the overall size of the skull, especially the splanocranium.
> 
> There is some variety of sizes and I will demonstrate why smaller eyes are ideal. But first some facts.
> 
> ...



Difficult to have small eyes with a small skull. Unless u have god tier orbitals and soft tissue around eyes


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Feb 17, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> Difficult to have small eyes with a small skull. Unless u have god tier orbitals and soft tissue around eyes


Which is exactly what makes small eyes ideal that only the large skulled high T individuals can attain. I find it funny people still comment large eyes are ideal because it “gives character” or “pops/shines” when in reality small eyes give more of these because it’s a sign of good development and genetics.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 2, 2021)

Destroyed the brutal "muh prettyboy high trust eyes" cope

Some retards here even say Gandy has big eyes because of his PFL and the fact that he doesn't always squint, when it's pretty much as vertically narrow as you can get without squinting naturally.


----------



## datboijj (Mar 2, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> Destroyed the brutal "muh prettyboy high trust eyes" cope
> 
> Some retards here even say Gandy has big eyes because of his PFL and the fact that he doesn't always squint, when it's pretty much as vertically narrow as you can get without squinting naturally.







I'll pass


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

datboijj said:


> View attachment 1017936
> 
> I'll pass


Babies of the same species have large eyes, point still stands





Anyway, we all know the large cats are the slayers and they’re the ones with comparatively small eyes


----------



## datboijj (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


> Babies of the same species have large eyes, point still stands
> View attachment 1018088
> 
> 
> ...



A healthy lion has huge eyes btw


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

datboijj said:


> A healthy lion has huge eyes btw



And baby lions have even bigger eyes, once again point still stands


And small still looks better on a lion








The whole comparing shit to other species is retarded anyway. If lions were to choose the best looking humans they’d choose people like this.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


> And baby lions have even bigger eyes, once again point still stands
> 
> 
> And small still looks better on a lion
> ...



Why every majestic dom creature looked so cute when young?


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Why every majestic dom creature looked so cute when young?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


>



Big skull debunked


----------



## datboijj (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


> And baby lions have even bigger eyes, once again point still stands
> 
> 
> And small still looks better on a lion
> ...












Whatever you say


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Big skull debunked


That's the dilemma, a big skull, more specifically a large splanocranium is also a sign of healthy development(also makes your eyes smaller by comparison). But then, your body would be small in comparison so you need to overcome this by being tall and/or large framed to give your skull a smaller head to body ratio.

Basically don't have a small head but also don't have a small body, water.


----------



## datboijj (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


> That's the dilemma, a big skull, more specifically a large splanocranium is also a sign of healthy development(also makes your eyes smaller by comparison). But then, your body would be small in comparison so you need to overcome this by being tall and/or large framed to give your skull a smaller head to body ratio.
> 
> Basically don't have a small head but also don't have a small body, water.


But that lions head was ginormous compared to avg lion


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Whatever you say





datboijj said:


> But that lions head was ginormous compared to avg lion


COMPARING APPLES TO ORANGES​​Have you forgot we're talking about ideal for *[ISPOILER]HUMANS[/ISPOILER]*​


----------



## datboijj (Mar 2, 2021)

22Bones said:


> COMPARING APPLES TO ORANGES​​Have you forgot we're talking about ideal for *[ISPOILER]HUMANS[/ISPOILER]*​


my bad I just wana look like this


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 2, 2021)

datboijj said:


> my bad I just wana look like this
> View attachment 1018180


Expectation vs Reality


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Mar 2, 2021)

The thread is absolutely correct tbh. On women however it is complete opposite.

Small eyes on women look like abomination creatures, disgusting, untrustworthy, repelling etc. Some women can get away with small eyes, if the rest of their face looks feminine with very high E features. However, most of the time, small eyes are disgustingly repelling

compare her eye to face (skull) ratio and her eye to face ratio:















The one looks angelic, the other one looks like an ogre abomination.

Also cant have a thread about deepset vertically short eyes without a picture of Barrett:


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 22, 2021)

22Bones said:


> That's the dilemma, a big skull, more specifically a large splanocranium is also a sign of healthy development(also makes your eyes smaller by comparison). But then, your body would be small in comparison so you need to overcome this by being tall and/or large framed to give your skull a smaller head to body ratio.
> 
> Basically don't have a small head but also don't have a small body, water.


I have a skinny body but huge head


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 24, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> hunter eyes bro looks super alert to enviroment, wide rounded eyes looks unaware. Also the examples you used for deep set eyes are actually quite wide despite being narrow


Shit first day post


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 24, 2021)

Shit thread Kill your self @22Bones youre a subhuman faggot


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Jun 24, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Shit thread Kill your self @22Bones youre a subhuman faggot


Why so mad?


----------

